
Show HN: Markdown New Tab, a New Tab Replacement to Jot Down Notes in Markdown - plibither8
https://github.com/plibither8/markdown-new-tab
======
anonfunction
Love the idea, one of the few extensions I would install and I did.
Unfortunately first the shortcut didn't work because I'm on a mac and I had to
use the command not control key. Then the animations on keypress just we're
too cute much for me. I want a text editor and I realized I always have one
open anyways and that's where I will continue to do so.

I suggest adding options for any flare like animations and perhaps some basic
themes like this one[1]. Utilizing the new tab screen is a great idea.

1\. [https://github.com/sindresorhus/github-markdown-
css](https://github.com/sindresorhus/github-markdown-css)

~~~
plibither8
This is great feedback! Adding an option to toggle between themes was
certainly in my to do list, but I'll fast forward it now.

Also, as for the animations, I'm planning to either remove them completely or
make an option to enable them (disabled will be default). It really does
hinder the minimalistic feel of the editor.

I'll edit the shortcut mapping for macOS. This might be too much to ask but
you can create a PR too, and we can get this done faster!

Thanks a lot!

